# Laguna 16" Planer delivers



## pintodeluxe

That looks like a nice setup. I have the Dewalt 735, and have considered the segmented head vs. a larger machine. 
Nice review, many thanks.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review.


----------



## MJCD

Also, thanks for the review.

Laguna is a favorite discussion 'victim' - their equipment seems to evoke mostly favorable reviews, and their customer service close to unprintable remarks. Also, the small things (instruction manuals, having all assembly nuts & bolts in the package, fit & finish on parts) seem to be a struggle for them.

By the way, there are several good videos on retrofitting the DW735 with the Byrd - FW had one, probably a year ago at this point . Theoretically, the Helical cutters should use less power (much smaller bites, each cut), but I'm not sure this is the reality (you're rotating more mass, and the continuous wood contact (vs. the 3-head stock cutter) does consume the amps). The 735 was not meant to compete with the big-boys, but seems to hold its own - I've owned one for 5 or more years, and has earned its keep.

Again, thanks for sharing this. Perhaps as a follow-up you could let the Forum understand how you chose these two as the finalists - many Forum members, especially 'Newbies', struggle with decision points.
MJCD


----------



## steelbelt123

MJCD suggested I outline the thought process that led me to narrow my Planer choices down to only Powermatic and Laguna.

The process starts and ends with the carbide cutter heads. I hate the time and expense of changing the straight blades in both my Planer and my Jointer. After researching the several advantages of this new carbide cutter technology (cut quality, ease and economy of cutter changeout) , I upgraded my Jointer last summer to the 6" Powermatic machine with 'helical' carbide cutter heads. This style of cutterhead positions the cutters on the shaft at a different angle from 'spiral' carbide cutters, and have earned Fine Woodworking's highest rating.

After several months of experience, I was very impressed with the quality of the cut on my new Jointer. To upgrade my Planer, I looked for a 'lunchbox' style like my 13" DeWalt I found several machines with carbide cutters, but found none in that size with helical carbide cutters. To get the cutterhead I wanted, I needed to go to the much larger and more expensive 15"-16" machines. I found only two with the 'helical' cutter arrangement, Powermatic and Laguna.

I am very happy with my choice of Laguna. I probably would have been happy with Powermatic also, but I would have spent hundreds of dollars more to get it.


----------



## MJCD

Thanks for the follow-up - makes this clear, and I hope provides some thought processes for our new, and not so new, members.

Interestingly, the Euro-style jointer/planer combos are trying to get into this upgrade path - as we do first the jointer, then the plainer - this can be expensive (PM wants a $1,000 for a helical head - 6" 54A). I've already spent my 2013 new equipment money (Hammer N4400), so I'll upgrade my DW735 (about $500) and do something with the jointer; rather than look to a Felder, MiniMax combo.

MJCD


----------



## CalebJames

As any one that was reading hear a couple of years ago knows, I had an absolutely horrendous time with Laguna, as have others. I have more issues with the way they treat customers than with their products but I do believe they over promise and under deliver which is unfortunate. I think they have unwillingly improved just because of forums like this, which are awesome.

I had to send back a 16" jointer/planer after help from callers here on the forums otherwise they wouldn't have taken it back. I did however keep the bandsaw after I rebuilt it and repaired damaged parts. It works quite well and have been pleased with it, though I just can't bring myself to encourage anyone to buy from them.

I hope you have excellent use of your planer. Post some projects!


----------



## b2rtch

MJCD,
"Theoretically, the Helical cutters should use less power (much smaller bites, each cut), but I'm not sure this is the reality "

They use more power. I fitted a Shelix head on a 8" Powermatic jojnter and I replaced the after market 1 1/2HP motor with a 3HP motor.

http://lumberjocks.com/b2rtch/blog/31439


----------



## MJCD

Bert:

Thanks! As I've heard this from several real-life sources - though manufacturers continue to claim otherwise.

One of the reasons I've delayed upgrading my old 1hp PM 6" jointer is because of the power issue - if I spend the money for both the Shelix and the stronger motor, I should just buy a new strong 8". Also, on my DW735, it probably has enough spare hp/torque to handle the Shelix.

Thanks, again, for the follow-up.
MJCD


----------



## b2rtch

MJCD, did you read my blog about my Powermatic.?
My total cost is around $1200, a brand new Powermatic same size with Shelix head is over $2500.00.
This is now a very sweet jointer, I do not have the look at the grain direction and I never have any tear out.


----------



## MJCD

Bert:

No, I didn't see your blog; and I will read it, as I need to do something … I'm tired of HSS jointer knives - at least on the DW735 the HSS blade change-out is painless and precise. I've already spent my 2013 equipment money (Hammer N4400 bandsaw), but I'm dreading the jointer for my next several projects. Decisons, Decisions - how to persuade the Boss …

Thanks,
MJCD


----------



## b2rtch

I have a good wife who always encourages me to buy what I want/need and the best I can afford. I am glad that I rarely listen to her and that I am cheap if not we would be broke.

http://lumberjocks.com/b2rtch/blog/31439


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin

This review is well done an informative. Laguna has such nice video's and presentations on the web, but customer service and support reviews like this have kept me away from even considering their products.  And kudos on full disclosure about the t-shirt.  I always like such objective honesty.


----------



## Ken90712

A Real Beauty…


----------



## runswithscissors

A free T shirt with your planer? Wouldn't that corrupt your objectivity? Just kidding.


----------



## OAKSPSD

Deeppocket

I had purchased a Laguna bandsaw several years ago and at the moment of truth they finally told me there was a waiting period for it. Only when I told them that I would buy something different did they call me back the next day saying that they would be able to deliver when I wanted.

I have no problems at all with the bandsaw, but after the reviews I have been skeptical about another purchase from them. Kind of a shame because I am looking at a jointer and a planer but will not seriously consider them with the issues others have had with them.

Your plainer does look nice, good for you.


----------



## steelbelt123

OAKSPS

I also have a Laguna Bandsaw and I am very happy with it. My only problem with the Saw is the dust collection, which is marginal. I just finished resawing a 12" plank of cherry using the 1" Resaw King blade from Laguna. The performance was beyond my expectations. The 3HP motor was an easy match for the cherry. The cut surface was straight and had only minor blade marks. I had purchased Bandsaw with the Laguna Driftmaster fence system, and I can say that it works as advertised, but probably was not worth the extra expense to me. The OEM fence can also be adjusted for drift, and would have been perfectly adequate. I should have saved the money.

Now to the Laguna planer. After several months, I remain very satisfied with the purchase. I still don't like the dust collection, or the positioning of the digital readout, but this machine hogs wood and delivers a smooth surface. One new negative issue came up in that it is possible to feed a board too far to the right or too far to the left and the board will then ride up on a very small ledge on the side of table bed, with bad results for your board. The frame of my small DeWalt planer would automatically re-align a mis-fed board. I don't know if a similar problem exists with the Powermatic. Just be careful feeding the board straight and it won't be an issue.

For both the bandsaw and the planer, I got what I paid for, and I am very satisfied.


----------



## TheSerpenteer

I did retrofit my Dewalt 735 with the Byrd cutterhead. As to the point about how long the motor will last, I have my concerns. It is HARD on it. The planer bogs down FAR easier, and even trips the breaker now, when it never did before. It even sounds very strained. I'm not confident it will last as long as I'd hoped. That Byrd cutterhead is extremely heavy, the planer just wasn't made for it. But the cut is nice, just requires it to be very shallow, or the planer just struggles.


----------



## Simpson951

Promptly notify us of any loss or theft of your Card or PIN prepaidgiftbalance it is one of the best gift cards offered on the Card other than where restricted.


----------



## YopperYankee

I've had a Lugana 16" the last 2 years and nothing but trouble since I got it. This planer will not pull 2,3 or more boards at one time. Also it will pull them thru crooked ans even pull it where it will ride over the outside edge grooving material. When 2 pc's go thru one will stop til the other finishes leaving planer marks. I have contacted C.S. many times and when they feel like it they will contact you. They give you some ideas but they do not work here. I have written the C E O but nothing. What a $2500 mistake. A piece of junk and no help.


----------

